# New Bachmann 1:20.3 Long Caboose ????



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Has anyone seen any photos of Bachmann's new Long Caboose in 1:20.3? I assume these are being produced to compliment the K-27's. I have yet to see one, no images on any of the retailers sites or Bachmann's own site.. 

Anyone know what's up?


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

The only one I've seen is from the 120.me site (forum sponsor):


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Dave,
Check over on the b-man site, it's been delayed till Feb.- March. Something about being able to get the roof off so you can detail the inside, according to the Bachman

chuckger


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah...._right!! _They've had all this time to get the details correct and now they want us to believe that the project has been delayed due to Bachmann deciding to change the design so we can remove the roof easier?!! Okay, whatever.......


----------



## Snoq Pass (Jan 2, 2008)

Sadly, I have to agree with Steve on this one.


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

I look forward to seeing the model!


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve may well be right ... but frankly, I don't care. The model will be late is the botom line and whether the excuse offered is true or falso or believable matters little to me. I do not preorder (from B'mann) and when I finally see the model I will decide.

I also model in HO and since Canadian National is a favourite prototype, I pften by models made by Rapido http://www.rapidotrains.com/index.html Jason Shron as the main in charge at Rapido brings a refreshing outlook to the business. He is upfront and honest in admitting company mistakes and he has on several occasions gone the extra mile to admit fault and then make it right. A current example - there was an error in the mask for printing Illinois Central on passenger cars. Jason has notified customers that oredered these cars that Rapido screwed up ... he is going to rerun this bunch and provide the correct car plus the owners will get to keep the cars already purchased (to repaint or for parts - those passenger trucks are gorgeous). Jason sends a regular newsletter filled with info about what is happening admitting to foibles in an honest straightforward way. As a result Rapido has built a loyal following for their fine models.

More companies including B'mann could learn from the example that Rapido has set. 

Regards ... Doug


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

The Bach-man said that photo shown above was a model he built a few years back....? In response to my posed question on the Bmann board, after DDan put that photo up on 1:20.Me. 

No surprise on ANY delay! I wonder if the 2-6-6-2 will ever make it on a boat? if you go over to Bmann board and look at thread (2-6-6-2 Photos) where I posted Bmann photos all the different roadnames of the 2-6-6-2, and look really hard, although they look really pretty; much like a cover model, they appear to be photo-shopped?(inserted text and colors)......or is it just me?

sorry can't post link, Bmann board down-again? though can't post a link anyways


cale


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, parts of their site work. Try this.... 










Matthew (OV)


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

since I can't figure how to post url copy and paste this for all pics:

http://www.bachmanntrains.com/home-usa/board/index.php/topic,6802.0.html

cale


----------



## Rich Schiffman (Jan 2, 2008)

To all,

A prototype caboose and 2-6-6-2T were shown for all to touch and see during the recent Portland Oregon Narrow Gauge convention. I don't know why people like to bash Bachmann when I waited 3.5 years for the Accucraft open cab shay in electric version. All good things are worth waiting for, patience boys, patience.


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

Cale, 

Tom Ruby's version above shows one that looks a whole lot more like a production undec black. Note the number plate, the blackened pipes, etc. And, we know there was at least one here to make the video (I think on Roger's line again) ... 

So, there are a couple, anyway, on this side. 

Matthew (OV)


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

I posted pictures of the prototype here back in July, as seen at the NMRA show in Anaheim. See - New Bachmann @ NMRA Show - PIX! 

  http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi.../tpage/1/view/Topic/postid/39694/Default.aspx 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi.../tpage/1/view/Topic/postid/39694/Default.aspx




http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi.../tpage/1/view/Topic/postid/39694/Default.aspx


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2008)

didn't say it wouldn't make it, just wondering out loud "if"....if their business has slowed like mine...


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

At my work, we deal with alot of overseas suppliers, and believe me, sometimes (OK OFTEN) thier sense of urgency to ship things on time does not match ours. So you cannot always blame Bachmann.


----------

